# Kirkton crypt. (The mount)



## mccallay

Small private chapel with apse and crypt. Decorated in the Gothic stye. Has been left to ruin. Hole in the roof and in general disrepair. 




DSC_0043 by mccallay, on Flickr


DSC_0040 by mccallay, on Flickr


DSC_0038 by mccallay, on Flickr


----------



## flyboys90

Superb doorway.


----------



## Big Bill

Looks good from the outside, any pics of the inside at all?


----------



## mccallay

Sorry couldn't get inside, there is a small hole in the roof at the back but would have been a case of getting in but with no way back out. Also its a bit of a climb to get to the hole which made getting the camera up there awkward. Its empty apart from vegetation that is growing inside.


----------

